# Anyone using capnography?



## ksEMTbabe (Jan 20, 2005)

I was curious as to whether any of your depts are currently using capnography for anything other than the colormetric stuff used to verify ET tube placement?  I'm told we've had the equipment to do it on our trucks for about a year, but are just beginning to implement it as a diagnostic tool.  Are we just way behind the times?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 20, 2005)

We only use it for ET tubes.


----------



## GFD940 (Jan 20, 2005)

We use it extensively at our department.  We have Zoll M series monitors with mainline capnography built in.  We do RSI here which makes capnography a must.  It is pretty limited in full arrest situations.  Dead people don't put off too much CO2 whether you are in or not.  It will help to tell you how well your compressions are doing if you continue to get a reading with CPR in progress.


----------



## medic03 (Jan 29, 2005)

we got em too. Kind of a pain in the *** to use with the Zoll M series. Take too damn long to "warm up" but we use them when we RSI and put a pt on a vent during txp.  I like it during txp so I can monitor the waveformat and keep my #'s around 30-35.


----------



## domesticgodemt (Feb 5, 2005)

Snap the cap.  I am a "green" basic and have done it several times.  Using the Medtronics lifepak is instantaneous to watch the waveform and no lag compared to Sp02.  Think about your diabetic emergencies who are acidotic and your COPDérs.
Make sure they are breathing off that C02.  As Bob Page says and this is no ad for him.  This is a case where the Tail will wag the Dog!!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domesticgodemt_@Feb 5 2005, 07:59 AM
> * Snap the cap.  I am a "green" basic and have done it several times.  Using the Medtronics lifepak is instantaneous to watch the waveform and no lag compared to Sp02.  Think about your diabetic emergencies who are acidotic and your COPDérs.
> Make sure they are breathing off that C02.  As Bob Page says and this is no ad for him.  This is a case where the Tail will wag the Dog!!! *


 It would be nice to have the 12 as a toy....

Welcome, welcome, welcome.


Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 5, 2005)

We are getting ready to implement them as well. I am not sure about a time frame yet but the money will be available by summer.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

the 12 is one of the best monitors that I have had the pleasure of laying my eyes on. Full scale monitor for ALS, AED option for BLS


----------



## domesticgodemt (Feb 5, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and get the leads labelled with your agency name and number.
They are an expensive item $400 for the 4 lead to accidentally leave behind or swap during an intercept as it sprouts legs.


----------

